# water test kits



## matt87 (Apr 20, 2013)

whats the best saltwater test kit out there? I'm using an API test kit now and I feel some of the readings are not very distinct


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Salifert for alk, mg, ca and hanna 736 ulr checker for phospate.


----------

